# Most overrated building ?



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Oriental Pearl
Burj Dubai
Taipei 101
London Bridge Tower


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

DarkFenX said:



> I am not saying that the spire is not part of the building but if the Chase Tower in Indy can count it's so call spire, then so could the Sears Tower.
> 
> Look at the comparison (Using my city's tallest). You can see that Chase Tower is only taller because one of its 'spire' is a communication antennae and the other is decoration. Isn't the Sears Tower exactly the same with it's antennae?
> 
> ...


Man that pisses me off, I think it's absolutely ridiculous that they're considered taller than Sears. :gaah:

Any retard can see PT are beat.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

I agree to those had chose WTC twin towers. They were too much massive and gray, I prefer NYC skyline today most.

After WTC, I think about the Petronas, I dont like the design


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

BOC in Hong Kong.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't mind Liberty Place here in Philly. I do mind the second tower though ...Liberty II. I still am a fan of the Mellon. It looks like a cheap rip off.

In the country I would say the Sears Tower. I like the way it anchors the skyline but it seems to be more about height than design. Maybe its because the rest of the Chicago is so much more damn interesting. 

I agree that WTC was bland, again more about height than design.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Burj Al Arab, Dubai
2IFC, Hong Kong
Library Tower, LA
LBT, London


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

HMMMM......I think impressive isn't the same thing as great design, somehow...

From pics I've seen, the WTC towers, for instance, were inpressisve for their height and the way they danced with the light, but they were still boxes, even if they were *jaw-dropping* *neck-craning* * HUGE* boxes. Other *AHEM* skyscrapers use every inch of their height just as well, and have a good deal more "class"...

I don't tnink I'm picking on the twins, either; I think the same thing could be said, more or less, for a lot of the modernist or post-modern towers, which seem to have height, a nice shiney-shiney facade, and not much else...


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

I'd probably get flamed back to the stoneage with mine.


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> theres a reason for that. Its one of the worlds great buildings! Its a beuatiful structure inside and out.Its setting on sydney harbour is one of the greatest locations.Its now being considered to be included as one of the new 7 wonders of the world!!
> 
> article>
> worldwide vote for the new seven wonders
> ...


Agreed ! The opera house is even more magnificent in up close. I think the fact it's such an icon takes away some of the mystery of the building, and then making it some kind of a cliche - but it's certainly not overated !


----------



## JV_325i (Dec 15, 2005)

spyguy said:


> Not to be mean, but One Liberty and 311 South Wacker are overrated? They're hardly mentioned and most people probably don't even know their names.


No offense taken, but I can think of plenty of times on random threads and among friends of mine in which One Liberty is frequently stated as being "brilliant" and "easily one of the best skyscrapers in the country," so, yes, among the (albeit less than others) comments I have heard about One Liberty, I can confidently claim that it is overrated. 

I suppose I really can't say the same about 311 S. Wacker though, as it is mainly my friends in Chicago that never stop praising the damn thing that causes me to think of it as overrated, so I suppose that can be removed from my list.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Re: The building comparison above. If that's a comparison on scale, then it's as clear as daylight that the Sears Tower has always been taller than Petronas. It's a plain stupid argument to include 'spire' but not 'antennae' in the height. Petronas look prettier, but surely not taller. Fair is fair. I think Chicago has been robbed all thes times!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not too surprised to hear about the WTC being overrated, b/c a number of buildings that were done by Minorou Yamasaki were considered overrated as well, though the Twins were one of the few that actually got a good perspective.


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I think the Petronas is the most overrated!


hit the nail on the head


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

emutiny said:


> hit the nail on the head


The Petronas Towers clearly deserves the recognition. Have you seen them in reality? :cheers:


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

The Sears tower definitely looks like the taller building... it is just barely beaten by the Petronas' spire. But then the Sears has its own massive antannae that reach way higher.

Alot might disagree with me but a building I think is overated is the Swiss Re. It has a very original design but I just think its kind of ugly for some reason.


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

RP1 said:


> Man that pisses me off, I think it's absolutely ridiculous that they're considered taller than Sears. :gaah:
> 
> Any retard can see PT are beat.


Maybe I hould sneak in there in the middle of the night and saw those spires off. :devil:


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

To answer to the thread title, in my own opinion: every project in Dubai... 







...because they are in Dubai they have this instant cache, but really... most of them are pretty normal  Same materials and all


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

*taipei*

i think 

1. Taipei 101, the ugliest skyscraper in the world.
2. Petronas Towers - just kitschy


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

Artiom1979 said:


> i think
> 
> 1. Taipei 101, the ugliest skyscraper in the world.


I somewhat agree with you. OVERRATED!!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

In my opinion Id say Sears Tower and Taipei 101


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Taipei 101...
:runaway:


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper (Jun 28, 2004)

Taipei 101 and the Petronas are extremely overrated!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh by the way, the Sears and the Tribune Tower are not overrated. In fact, I think they deserve more recognition considering the Sears was the tallest building for more than 20 years and the Tribune Tower is just one of the most beautiful structures ever created by man.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

the Petronas is not overrated.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

That cucumber shaped building in London.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Very Controversial said:


> That cucumber shaped building in London.


yup...it looks so "eggish"


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

I saw Petronas in the flesh a few weeks ago, and they are definitely NOT overrated!


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i think the sears tower is overrated


----------



## SkyscraperJunky (Nov 20, 2005)

It held a title of world's tallest for more than 20 years. It's defintely not overrated.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

1. Taipei 101
2. NY WTC
3. London Gherkin
4. Jinmao

Actually I don't think that Sears or Petronas are overrated. Sears was the true skyscraper, while I like Cesar Pelli's design of the Petronas.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Ny world trade overrated?^ You should check the most recognizable buildings thread... btw they don't exist anymore. There's a good reason they can easily slip into a topic of discussion. Also they were the first twins over 1,000 ft. almost 30 years before the petronas and were iconic for the nation and the city of ny.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

2IFC. oooh, a taller 1IFC. a gorgeous building, but not as much as it's cracked up to be.

-


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

WTC to me looks just like two huge boxes and nothing architecturally interesting enough so I'll say it's overrated.

2IFC is a bit overrated too yeah...


----------



## Bo Peep (Sep 25, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY Eureka. gaaahhh


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)

BURJ DUBAI!!
seems like giant scary sand castle...most overrated and worst skyper ever...:wtf::wtf::wtf:


----------



## LAX 777 (Jul 25, 2006)

Burj Al Arab, Dubai
I just don't get it.


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

The Sears Tower in my opinion.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Empire State Building? It's amazing how many people still think this is the world's tallest building, and picture this building when they think of a skyscraper. Don't get me wrong, I fully understand the history behind it and I love the old construction photos... but the building isn't _that _ special to look at. It would never be built nowadays.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Empire state UGH its just a huge concrete slab with a hidous antenna.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Sears


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Now way man


----------

